# RiverFest comp



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> We will be competing there. I sent our entry in the other week. I am hoping they will add some.... anything but competitions for Friday night. I asked the guy putting it on and he said that they had not worked out all the competitions yet.
> The entry form did not have anything on it about the anything but contests. This is a first year KCBS comp. for the Eden Riverfest. We should be able to meet up and visit some during the weekend. I am looking forward to it.



Give them hell Charlie.  You got a great cooker there :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 15, 2006)

Grumpy, a lot of comps won't let you have you vehicle at your site.  With a 20 x 20... I'd say this might be one of them.


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Bill, *We had 18'x27 spaces *at Rockingham[/quote:1lmq824m]
86 sq ft more  8-[


----------

